# Prada Re edition raffia



## Km2181

Does anyone gave the raffia re edition? If you do, how do you like it? I was thinking of getting that or the nylon version.


----------



## KEW84

I have both an i'm obsessed! Raffia is great for summer and vacations!


----------



## kitkat112

Do you think the nylon is too trendy for a 56-year-old?


----------



## Prada Psycho

kitkat112 said:


> Do you think the nylon is too trendy for a 56-year-old?


Age is irrelevant. If you like it, get it.  It's that simple.  

PS: I'm 67 and that never factors into my purchase decisions.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

kitkat112 said:


> Do you think the nylon is too trendy for a 56-year-old?


I have a nylon backpack and I'm 57. I even have the robot charm hanging off of it. I don't think it's too "young" for you at all. I love my backpack with my little robot!


----------



## Louboutin329

Km2181 said:


> Does anyone gave the raffia re edition? If you do, how do you like it? I was thinking of getting that or the nylon version.
> 
> View attachment 5360657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360658


I purchased a nylon re-edition in May and have used it all summer long - even my husband said "gee, you really like using that bag" I really enjoy using it. It's sooooo lightweight and fun to carry.


----------



## reggiefofeggie

Louboutin329 said:


> I purchased a nylon re-edition in May and have used it all summer long - even my husband said "gee, you really like using that bag" I really enjoy using it. It's sooooo lightweight and fun to carry.


Is it worth the extra $ getting the saffiano leather over the nylon? How does the nylon hold up with heavy use?


----------



## Louboutin329

reggiefofeggie said:


> Is it worth the extra $ getting the saffiano leather over the nylon? How does the nylon hold up with heavy use?


I think it's personal choice! I didn't need another leather designer bag to add to my collection. I live in the state with extremely hot summers so when I tried on the nylon and how it felt "weightless" I knew it's what I wanted. My bag has held up great over the summer with daily use. The Prada SA who assisted me was so nice and gave me a little cotton cloth with purchase. She said a little water and dish soap and all stains will come out. I clean mine every few weeks and it still looks great. Mine is the extremely light color Aqua so of course will see some wear. I don't buy my bags to baby them 

This is my bag: https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/b...Jt4eVxrYxcOaV-7RL0saAvDnEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

I bought this in late May and it was still $1650. I can't believe these prices increases!


----------

